# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  علامات ظهور الإمام المهدي عليه السلام

## نيهون

علامات ظهور الإمام المهدي عليه السلام 

*المؤمنون آخر الزمان*قال الإمام الصادق عليه السلام الأحاديث التالية :
1- المؤمنون يبتلون ، ثم يميزهم الله عنده ، ان الله لم يؤمّن المؤمنين من بلاء الدنيا ومرائرها ولكنه أمنهم من العمى والشقاء في الآخرة 0 كان الامام الحسين عليه السلام يضع قتلاه بعضهم على بعض ثم يقول : قبلنا قتلى النبيين وآل النبيين 0 
2- يكون المؤمن محزونا محتقرا لا يستطيع أن ينكر الا بقلبه ، يبلغ عندهم كل هوان 0 
3- سيأتي عليكم زمان لا ينجو فيه من ذو الدين الا من ظنوا أنه أبله وصبر نفسه على أن يقال أنه أبله لاعقل له 0 
4- لا يكون فرجنا حتى تغربلوا ثم تغربلوا حتى يذهب الكدر ويبقى الصفو 0 
*الناس آخر الزمان*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم :
1- ليأتين على الناس زمان لا يبقى أحد إلا أكل الربا ، فإن لم يأكله أصابه غباره 0
2- يكون ذلك اذا عظمتم أغنيائكم وأهنتم فقرائكم ورأيت الخلق في المجالس لا يتابعون إلا الأغنياء 0 
قال أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام :
الفقير بينهم ذليل حقير ، والمؤمن ضعيف صغير والعالم عندهم وضيع والفاسق عندهم مكرم والظالم عندهم معظم والضعيف عندهم هالك والقوي عندهم مالك 0 
*العلامات التي تظهر في سنة خروج المهدي عليه السلام*هذه العلامات التي تظهر في سنة خروج الإمام عليه السلام علامات حتمية الوقوع لكثرة الروايات المؤكدة لذلك ، ونستشهد بذلك بالحديث الذي رواه أبا عبدالله الحسين بن علي عليهما السلام الذي قال : للمهدي ( أي لخروجه ) خمس علامات السفياني واليماني والصيحة من السماء والخسف في البيداء ثم قتل النفس الزكية 0 
*السفياني :*
وهو الرجل الذي يقود جيش الضلالة والفتنة ويحكم بعض المناطق ويقود جيشه لمحاربة الإمام المهدي عليه السلام ووردت به روايات عديدة 0 وأما عن نسبه فهو من ذرية أبي سفيان بن حرب 0
وأما عن حركته العسكرية : فبعد استيلاء السفياني على خمس مدن وبعد الحرق والقتل والعقر و 000الخ ، يجهز جيشا لمحاربة الإمام المهدي بعد أن يسمع بظهوره ويجهز جيشا آخر لسحق حركة التمرد والعصيان في العراق 0
وتكون نهاية السفياني على يدي الإمام المهدي عليه السلام ويساعده في ذلك عيسى عليه السلام حيث أنه ينزل ويصلي خلف المهدي عليه السلام كما أشارت الروايات ، وكل حركة السفياني لا تدوم أكثر من خمسة عشر شهرا 0 
*اليماني :*
هو رجل من أهل اليمن ، يظهر من اليمن ومعه قومه ، ويكون ظهوره قبل السفياني بفترة وجيزة أو مقارنا للسفياني ، ورايته راية حق وهدى يناصر الدين ، ويدعو الى راية المهدي عليه السلام ويقاتل السفياني وعلى من يشهد اليماني أن ينضم لرايته ويناصره 0 
*الصيحة :*
هذه العلامة الحتمية الثالثة ولعلها تكون من أبرز الآيات وأوضح البراهين على ظهور الإمام الحجة عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف ومن مميزات هذه العلامة أنها تؤثر في نفوس البشر لغرابتها ، وقد وصفت روايات كثيرة هذه الصيحة بأنها تجعل نفوس البشر مضطربة وتسلب الناس صفائهم وإستقرارهم ، وجاء في بعض الأحاديث أن هذه الصيحة توقظ النائم وتفزع اليقضان وتخرج الفتاة من خدرها من شدة الذهول الذي يصيبها ، حيث أن هذه العلامة وأقصد بذلك الصيحة خارقة لقوانين الطبيعة وقد تكون الإنذار الأخير لكثير من الناس للعودة الى رشدهم وهديهم 0 وطبيعة هذا النداء أن يسمع الناس صوتا يعم الكون كله وكل يفهمه بلغته وسيكون ذلك في منتصف شهر رمضان المبارك أو آخره بأنه ظهر الإمام محمد بن الحسن المهدي عليه السلام وان رايته راية حق 0 
*الخسف في البيداء :*
وهذه هي الحتمية الرابعة والتي تكون بعد ظهور السفياني وبعد ظهور الإمام عليه السلام وبعد الصيحة ، فعند ظهور السفياني وإستيلائه على عدة مناطق ومدن يسمع بظهور الإمام المهدي عليه السلام وأنه أقام في المدينة وهو المنازع الوحيد له فيرسل جيشا جرارا لقتل الإمام عليه السلام وعند وصول الجيش الى المدينة ، يعرفون بأن الإمام عليه السلام قد خرج الى مكة ، فيستبيحون المدينة ثلاثة أيام ، ثم يخرجون متجهين الى مكه المكرمة لطلب الإمام عليه السلام وعند وصولهم منتصف الطريق بين مكة والمدينة ينادي مناد : يا بيداء أبيدي القوم فيخسف بهم فلا يبقى منهم أحدا 0  
*قتل النفس الزكية :*
النفس الزكية رجل يقتل بلا ذنب ، وتبين بعض الروايات بأنه من نسل الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم إما أن يكون حسني وإما أن يكون حسيني ، يرسله الامام المهدي عليه السلام الى أهل مكة ليستنصرهم فلا يجيبوه بل يقتلونه ذبحا بين الركن والمقام 0

----------


## نور الولاية

بارك الله فيك  
وجعلنا واياكم من انصار المهدي عجل الله فرجة الشريف 
سلمت يمناك يارب

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم كن لوليك الحجه ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا ؛ برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 

الله يعطيك ألف عافيه خيووو ورحم الله والديك في الدنيا والاخره بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجه ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا ؛ برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ..

اللهم اجعلنا من انصارة واعوانه والمستشهدين تحت 
رايته ..

الله يعطيك العافية اخوي .
جعله في ميزان اعمالك ..

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

اللهم كن لوليك الحجه ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا ؛ برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ..



مشكوووور خيو نيهون

جزاك الله خير

دمتــ بود

----------

